# Nachführung eines Integrators



## Dav (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich muss eine Integratorstrecke nachführen. Dafür habe ich bisher den PID Regelbaustein "CONT_C" aus STep 7 so beschaltet, dass er als Integrator funktioniert. Nun steh ich vor dem Problem das Gebilde nachzuführen. Ich kann damit gar nichts anfangen. Hab im Internet außer irgendwas zu Solarzellen nichts gefunden. Weis jemand was damit gemeint ist und wie sowas funktioniert?
Vielen Dank!
Dav


----------



## JOHKU (4 Juni 2011)

Dav schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich muss eine Integratorstrecke nachführen. Dafür habe ich bisher den PID Regelbaustein "CONT_C" aus STep 7 so beschaltet, dass er als Integrator funktioniert. Nun steh ich vor dem Problem das Gebilde nachzuführen. Ich kann damit gar nichts anfangen.
> Dav


Hi, 

ich glaube damit wird die Initialisierung des Integrators bzw. Anhalten des Integrators gemeint um einer externen Größe zu folgen. CONT_C hat die Eingänge IITL_ON und ITLVAL zum Laden des I-Anteils bzw. HOLD um diesen anzuhalten. 

Gruß


----------



## LT Smash (6 Juni 2011)

Was wäre denn eine praktische Anwendung, um den Integrator des PID Reglers anzuhalten? Deutet die Notwendigkeit dazu nicht auf eine unzureichende Parametrierung hin?


----------



## blasterbock (6 Juni 2011)

Ich kenne den Begriff der Nachführung aus der Aufwickeltechnik.
Da wird der Hochlaufintegrator der Fertigungsmaschine durch die maximale Drehzahl des Aufwicklers begrenzt.
Wird der Aufwickeldurchmesser nun während des Prozesses größer, sinkt die Drehzahl des Wicklers ab und die Fertigungsmaschine kann schneller werden.

Üblicherweise wurde dazu aus dem Drehzahlsignal des Wicklers eine Kippstufe gebildet, die den Hochlaufgeber angehalten hat.

Benötigt wurde das meistens bei den Kunden, die das Produkt auch auf ihren vorhandenen alten Spulen aufwickeln wollten, auch wenn die Maschine dadurch in der Fertigungskapazität eingeschränkt wurde.


----------

